# Carte de Séjour change of address - Cost?



## Billy_Two_Hats

Hi,
I've changed address - staying within the same department - I used the online facility 'Étrangers en France' who accepted it and they then informed my Local préfecture. I've received notification from my local préfecture to make an appointment online to pick up my new card. They have specified all documentation to take - valid passport, old CdS, invitation letter etc - but have not specified the amount en timbres fiscaux to be purchased. I have tried several times to get this information from the préfecture by phone - without success. Online sites are quoting €25. Has anyone done this recently / can anyone tell me the amount in timbres fiscaux? Thanks.


----------



## Poloss

If no timbre fiscal is mentioned then I assume there is no charge applied.
25€ is the TF tarif if you've lost or can't produce your old CdS or CNI


----------



## Billy_Two_Hats

Thanks for that, Poloss. The convocation states to bring "La somme de (blank) € en TF" so I'll just go ahead and make an RDV online and not buy any TF. If they then tell me at the RDV that I need to pay, then we'll just have to arrange another RDV.


----------



## dpdapper

Billy_Two_Hats said:


> Thanks for that, Poloss. The convocation states to bring "La somme de (blank) € en TF" so I'll just go ahead and make an RDV online and not buy any TF. If they then tell me at the RDV that I need to pay, then we'll just have to arrange another RDV.


When I last picked up my renewal carte de séjour I had forgotten to buy the timbres fiscaux. Since the purchase of the timbres is all done online now and all you need is the QR code you get once your purchase is completed, I just bought them on the spot with my phone while the prefecture rep patiently (well, sort of) waited. Problem solved.


----------



## Billy_Two_Hats

dpdapper said:


> When I last picked up my renewal carte de séjour I had forgotten to buy the timbres fiscaux. Since the purchase of the timbres is all done online now and all you need is the QR code you get once your purchase is completed, I just bought them on the spot with my phone while the prefecture rep patiently (well, sort of) waited. Problem solved.


Thanks for that,dpdapper, can I ask you the amount of the TFs required?
Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges

One other thought here: the 25€ charge for replacement of an i.d. document lost or stolen seems to apply mainly to the documents for citizens (i.e. carte d'identité, permit conduire, etc.) for which there is no charge for the original. Given what you pay for your carte de séjour (something over 200€ a year?) they may give you one or two "replacements" for free for things like address change (or have the cost of a card replacement built into the fee for the renewal). 

Take the notice you received with the blank space for the fee with you - and if there is a charge, you can always order up the TFs on the spot using your phone.


----------



## Billy_Two_Hats

Bevdeforges said:


> One other thought here: the 25€ charge for replacement of an i.d. document lost or stolen seems to apply mainly to the documents for citizens (i.e. carte d'identité, permit conduire, etc.) for which there is no charge for the original. Given what you pay for your carte de séjour (something over 200€ a year?) they may give you one or two "replacements" for free for things like address change (or have the cost of a card replacement built into the fee for the renewal).
> 
> Take the notice you received with the blank space for the fee with you - and if there is a charge, you can always order up the TFs on the spot using your phone.


Thanks for your input and advice, Bevdeforges. I'll take the notice I received, and my phone, so hopefully that should do the trick.


----------



## dpdapper

Billy_Two_Hats said:


> Thanks for that,dpdapper, can I ask you the amount of the TFs required?
> Thanks


€225 for the renewal of a carte de séjour. No idea what a replacement card costs if you move. See here: Particuliers: démarches administratives / Vous êtes / Autres démarches / Démarches administratives / Accueil - Les services de l'État dans le Gard


----------



## Billy_Two_Hats

dpdapper said:


> €225. See here: Particuliers: démarches administratives / Vous êtes / Autres démarches / Démarches administratives / Accueil - Les services de l'État dans le Gard


OK, Thanks a lot.


----------



## Billy_Two_Hats

In case anyone is curious, I went to the préfecture this morning to collect the CDS with my new address. There was no charge - it is a Withdrawal Agreement 10 year permanent CDS. I bought Timbres Fiscaux to cover any possible charges, but obviously I can claim reimbursement online. Thanks to all for input and advice. Cheers.


----------



## zekeDR

I'll add my experience: (prefecture Rhone) Some years ago I needed to change my address and went to the prefecture to take care of it. I showed the proof of residence needed and all they did was type up my new address on a little sticker, stuck it to my card, and stamped a little insignia on top of it to make it "official". No charge.

Then, I lost my card. A replacement, or "duplicata", was very expensive, like 275€?? I got by with a photo copy for several years waiting until that card expired. When I went to renew it I indicated that I could not produce the original (expiring) card. I was afraid I was going to have to pay an extra fee as that was what was mentioned on the renewal process FAQ: no original when renewing= penalty fee. I went to the appointment with only the TF for a basic renewal (2nd 10 year card) and the agent at the counter was cool and didn't make me pay the lost card fee.

Then, earlier this year I needed to change the address on my current card, and went through the process on the administration-etrangers-en-france.interieur.gouv.fr site. I had to indicate if I wanted a replacement card with the new address or not: I said no! Avoid the fees. I received a mail confirming my demande. This was in march, I kind of forgot about it. Seeing this thread reminded my and I just went back to that site to see the status: my old address is still listed.... guess I'll have to try again.


----------

